

The Web Is Rewarding Greed - yossilac
http://techcrunch.com/2011/12/03/web-rewarding-greed/

======
nbertram
Life is rewarding greed... What's new?

------
billpatrianakos
This is the second shitty TC article I've seen here today. The author begins
with a point then starts rambling off a list of "evil" things and the
companies who did them.

There's maybe a couple of lines toward the end that relate to the title.
Overall it was just a bitch-piece complaining about mean things that doo-doo
head companies have done.

Cry me a river. This is old news. Cover something that hasn't been covered a
trillion times before especially by your own publication.

